

Ask HN: What are the best tactics to drive inbound leads to your site? - audace


======
applecore
Write great content.

~~~
trafficlight
Be interesting, don't be uninteresting.

~~~
exho
And target what people are interested in.

~~~
adyus
Yes, but how do you get inbound traffic to the interesting stuff you wrote? In
other words, the problem is being discovered.

------
srehnborg
What type of company?

~~~
audace
A mobile development firm, essentially we do high quality design and
development (twotoasters.com). What can we do to drive in our target audience
(VCs, CEOs, CTOs, Heads of Product)?

~~~
srehnborg
I'd be happy to kick some ideas around in a email thread. Email = my hacker
news username@gmail.com

